# Water Pump - plastic or metal impeller? Thoughts?



## sting (Oct 6, 2001)

I know some people here have the waterpump with metal impeller, but a lot fo dealers still use the plastic one... I've heard differing opinions on this:
The plastic one won't last as long, but if the metal goes, it could possibly mess up the engine - the plastic one won't do much damage at all if it goes. (my original pump went last year, it was plastic, and the only thing it did ding was the thermostat.)
What are the thoughts here on this? I had my water pump done at around 136,000, and I was thinking of doing it again around the 230,000 mark and do an early Timing Belt change. Is the metal impeller pump available at the dealers, or do I have to go aftermarket?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

plastic one are BS and will go out on you...the metal one wont hurt a thing and is more reliable...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well what could the metal impeller possible hurt??? nothing really. The only moving part in the coolant passages is the waterpump itself.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Absolute BS. The dealers are trying to get rid of the old coolant pumps. The new and revised coolant pumps with metal impellers are actually released by VW. The metal pump supersedes the one with the plastic impeller. Its an improved part!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Well what could the metal impeller possible hurt??? nothing really. The only moving part in the coolant passages is the waterpump itself.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

As far as the MKIII goes, if you change it out with the timing belt at 60K, it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Old Frog (Feb 20, 2007)

Go metal & save yourself some problems down the line. The impellor will not hurt a thing.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Old Frog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Frog* »_Go metal & save yourself some problems down the line. The impellor will not hurt a thing.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Heres what you get with a plastic impeller!!!
















This cause the 1.8T to overheat. The girl driving this drove for some time while it overheated. Blew the head gasket, Destroyed the 2 and 3 piston, scored the cylinder walls, warped the head.... I got a good deal on the wreck, but it was all caused by the impeller breaking off the pump.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_As far as the MKIII goes, if you change it out with the timing belt at 60K, it probably doesn't matter.

MKIII water pump is driven by the serpentine and has nothing to do with the timing (not a bad idea to change it, mind you, but it's not something you have to do together)... also there is no MKIII pump with a plastic impeller. The MKIV's drive the water pump with their timing belt, and the plastic one is a problem (plus you've got to take the timing belt off to change the pump, might as well change the pump when you do the belt).
The worst thing a water pump can do is seize and stop spinning. I have never ever ever ever seen an impeller come off or anything, thus there is no way a pump is going to physically damage your engine. Isn't the pump down on the block? I never had a reason to look on the MKIV's. Regardless, I have never heard of anyone having a water pump break and damage their motor (aside from seizing and overheating).
Oh, and of course, unless it was made of plastic. Then it can definitely break. In fact, the plastic one might even be a risk for breaking and getting into your motor and clogging up a coolant channel







. (Aside from causing the motor to overheat).
Isn't this a TSB or recall of some kind anyway? I thought it was.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 10:19 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

There is no TSB for plastic pumps. These parts are simply outdated. I replaced my coolant pump @ 88K and it was plastic. No problems with it but I wanted to play it safe.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Well, not an actual recall, but I was under the impression that they were supposed to stop using them. Then again, VW's dealers are known for being consistent...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
also there is no MKIII pump with a plastic impeller. _Modified by ninety9gl at 10:19 AM 4-25-2007_

I didn't know this. Just made sure I got a metal impeller through GAP. After looking at it again today, I see that's all they have available for the MKIIIs. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Smokin' deals on the metal impeller units at MJM.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com
Scour the internet for the lowest price *shipped* to your door, then let us know what you find. We'll beat anyone's price on them.
Oh, and we actually have them on the shelves, too!


----------

